# Stinkbud Method Strain Compatability Guide



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

So I wanted a place for all of us stinkbuddies to compare notes on the strains we're running. If we all contribute to this in no time we will all be able to grow out our strains to their FULLEST capabilities. Stinks thread is fucking HUGE and it would be damn near impossible to do this on that thread. So lets get to it! heres a few things i think should be included.. any input on something to add/change is welcomed.


* 1. Strain : (pic if possible)
2. Indica/Sativa :
3. Clone Root Time :
4. PPM Sweetspot :
5. Flower Stretch % :
6. Flower Time :
7. Yield Per Plant : 
8. Trim Difficulty:
9. General Farmers Notes : (slow starter,fast grower, w/e)
* * 10. End Result : **(is it worth us running?)

* 



This thread is for Stinkbuddies running the STINKBUD System. pls try and stay on topic. Peace


Chef


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a good idea. You should add a link to your avatar. 

Hit up Dirthawker I know he's already run a few strains. And repvip, Lionsroor, and a few others I can't recall right now.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 19, 2009)

Great Idea! I'll have the stats for the ICE I'm growing right now.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 19, 2009)

This is going to be a very helpfull thread.

Thanks cholo.

AK47
sativa
clones root fairly quick 5-10 days
ppm can be really high if running only ak (2700) but did ok at 2000 with other strains.
medium stretch.
late finisher like 11 weeks or more

super stong but just takes tooo long.

Cheese does wonderfull in this system, I got it from a clone so dont really know what cheese it is.
indica
fast rooter
2000ppm did well for me
medium stretch
finished at 9 weeks
big yielder
I love the cheese.

Sour diesel from clone
sativa
super fast rooter
300% stretch
flower time is way too long, for a 9 week schedule.

I will update my new strains when i finish.
hope that helps.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 19, 2009)

A+ Dirt! I thought you ran some other strains as well?

Chef you think we could add yield/plant? Heavey/medium/light yield is kind of ambiguous to a noob like me.

Also I think Trim difficulty would be helpful info as well.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow...this will be very useful info for all of us. It would also be great if we could find out which strains run best together in the stink system. That way the ppm's could be dialed in the closest, instead of having to run an average for all.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> A+ Dirt! I thought you ran some other strains as well?
> 
> Chef you think we could add yield/plant? Heavey/medium/light yield is kind of ambiguous to a noob like me.
> 
> Also I think Trim difficulty would be helpful info as well.



done. 

chef


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

Shrike said:


> Wow...this will be very useful info for all of us. It would also be great if we could find out which strains run best together in the stink system. That way the ppm's could be dialed in the closest, instead of having to run an average for all.




I think once we have a decent list going all you will have to do is look at the ppms and match strains that have the same sweet spot.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 19, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> A+ Dirt! I thought you ran some other strains as well?
> 
> Chef you think we could add yield/plant? Heavey/medium/light yield is kind of ambiguous to a noob like me.
> 
> Also I think Trim difficulty would be helpful info as well.


Yea i also ran tangerine kush and this strain called redgrape, but nobody really knows exactly what redgrape is. I got a clone of it from a dispensary.

the redgrape was fantastic!! but i dont think its out there for most peeps.

the tangerine kush
indica
fast rooter
i had it set at 2000ppm with the rest ive done
medium stretch
medium yielder
9 week finisher
mid grade/ good smoke


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 19, 2009)

Great idea, I'll be watching.

Hopefully soon I will have something to share!


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 19, 2009)

this will be an awesome PDF.



* 1. Strain : Wappa
2. Indica/Sativa : indica
3. Clone Root Time : 3-7 days
4. PPM Sweetspot :3500
5. Flower Stretch % :medium-high
6. Flower Time :60-70 days
7. Yield Per Plant : 2.3-3oz
8. Trim Difficulty: low
9. General Farmers Notes :as seeds they start slow, very slow. as clones they take right off.
* * 10. End Result : i cant tell you how many times a day i hear how much every loves it. real fruity smell and taste lots of trichomes*


----------



## olosto (Apr 19, 2009)

3500 PPM, holy cow!!


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 19, 2009)

olosto said:


> 3500 PPM, holy cow!!


 they actually burn over 5000ppm but i see no need to use over 3500


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 20, 2009)

once we get a nice list going ill keep updating the first post and have an A-Z list there so it will be a lot easier to look them up.. keep em comin!


Chef


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 20, 2009)

alsoranmike said:


> Great idea, I'll be watching.
> 
> Hopefully soon I will have something to share!


 

I'm right there with you alsoranmike.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 20, 2009)

One of things I'm curious about is why we use ppm? We should instead use EC. Ppm is measured indirectly by an algorthm from EC, depending on the manufacture of the meter they may use a different algorthem. Why don't we use EC? Where am I wrong? (Forgive my spelling, todays 420)


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 22, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> An EC meter has fewer applications than a ppm meter because many organic nutrients are not electrically charged or are inert.


I agree that some nutrients don't add to a nutrient's EC/PPM reading BUT...
we are not using true ppm meters. What everybody uses is a meter that reads the EC and converts it to ppm based on the manufacture's conversion factor.

Update: Found a good website that states this...

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/static/articles/0406_tdspH.asp



> Not all TDS meters will give the same PPM reading. The main reason for this is that different meters will use different conversion factors. These conversion factors are based off the EC reading.


SO WHY DON'T WE JUST USE EC!?!? It would be a more apples to apples comparison!

Peace


----------



## olosto (Apr 22, 2009)

sparat1k said:


> I agree that some nutrients don't add to a nutrient's EC/PPM reading BUT...
> we are not using true ppm meters. What everybody uses is a meter that reads the EC and converts it to ppm based on the manufacture's conversion factor.
> 
> Update: Found a good website that states this...
> ...


I don't have a EC meter but i do have a ppm meter. I could not afford the EC meter is was much more then the 16 bucks my milwakee ppm meter was


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont mean to be the grim reeper her but i was hoping this thread would stay on topic. If it does then it will prove to be a great tool.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 22, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I dont mean to be the grim reeper her but i was hoping this thread would stay on topic. If it does then it will prove to be a great tool.


 We are on topic hommie. I thought this thread was about us comparing our results of strains, I just want us speaking the same language. Its not a big issue to convert ppm back to ec, just find out what formula the manufacture of the meter uses then do a conversion. Takes 10 seconds. Peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 22, 2009)

My bad..i thought the thread was about marijuana strains in the stink system. such as what chef stated in the first post? no ill will intended,, I just think it would be ideal if when the stinbuds finish up a strain and add the notes here it would make it a hell of a lot easier then having to sift through pages of disscussion.

peace.


----------



## SOG (Apr 23, 2009)

great thread Chef, subscribed!


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok this will be my last post on the subject off EC vs ppm then I'll kindly STFU.

ppm is calculated by either using a .7 conversion or a .5 conversion. 

If the meter you have uses a .7 conversion you would divide the ppm by 700 to get EC. If the meter uses a .5 conversion you would divide by 500.

Please refer to this chart...






"So what Sparat1k?!" you say, "Whats the big deal!?!" 

Well it's a big deal because if you use a Hanna ppm meter and your plant burns at 1500ppm to somebody using a .7 conversion meter that would mean that they would need to get to 2100ppm to get to tip burn. That's a 600ppm difference or 40%! PPM comparisons ain't apples to apples by a country mile.

So I ask again... Why don't we just convert to EC so we all speak the same nutrient language, its easy, its quick and all the cool kids are doing it

Ok, I'm done. If that didn't convince you guys then I don't know what will.<- me


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 23, 2009)

ive got no prob adding EC to the list.. it seems more efficient... or maybe adding the brand of ppm meter to the list and we can figure out the EC ourselves.. either way it does seem more efficient.. id hate for my plants to burn from diff ppm readings..


Chef


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 24, 2009)

*1. Strain :Kushberry *(OG kushHeirloom x Oregon Blueberry)
* 2. Indica/Sativa :*70% Indica 30% Sativa
* 3. Clone Root Time :* 5 to 9 days
* 4. PPM Sweetspot : *1800-2200ppm
* 5. Flower Stretch % : *very high
* 6. Flower Time : *8-9 weeks
* 7. Yield Per Plant : *20 to 30 grams
* 8. Trim Difficulty: *medium
* 9. General Farmers Notes : (slow starter,fast grower, w/e)
* * 10. End Result : *super strong strain, very potent. works good in the stinkbud setup. im gonna keep it.


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 24, 2009)

Great info whysohigh. Sounds like a kickass strain.


----------



## whysohigh (Apr 25, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> Great info whysohigh. Sounds like a kickass strain.


thanks, it really is kick ass im suprised its not a strain thats mentioned more often. im anxious to see what else everyone is growing also, i thought this thread would fill up quicker than it is.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 25, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> thanks, it really is kick ass im suprised its not a strain thats mentioned more often. im anxious to see what else everyone is growing also, i thought this thread would fill up quicker than it is.


 did you get any of the blueberry flavor thats in the genetics? i figure the sweet berry would help bring it out.

i've heard similar smoke reports about kushberry, its supposed to be a knock out stone.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 25, 2009)

*1. Strain: green crack*
*2. Indica/Sativa : sativa dominant*
*3. Clone Root Time :* super fast rooter 5-7 days
*4. PPM Sweetspot : ?? 2000*
*5. Flower Stretch % : medium not too tall*
*6. Flower Time : 7-8 weeks*
*7. Yield Per Plant : looks like a big yielder*
*8. Trim Difficulty: easy*
*9. General Farmers Notes : fast rooter nice big hearty buds*
*10. End Result *

Green crack is gonna be a great plant in this system with nice yields and finishes within 7-8 weeks. 
smoke report and pics to come.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 25, 2009)

i heard green crack was a clone that comes from vegas. do you know anything about the genetic makeup? i heard it was a great pheno of skunk.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure where green crack is from, i got a couple clones from a local club.

Another clone i got was pre 98 bubba kush.
This shit takes forever to root ive had some in the cloner for almost a month now and still hasnt popped yet. The one clone i started with already had a tiny root ball, and is now in the flower room, its a big hearty plant with thick branches.

reviews to come"
Dabney blueberry
Headband
OG kush


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Not sure where green crack is from, i got a couple clones from a local club.
> 
> Another clone i got was pre 98 bubba kush.
> This shit takes forever to root ive had some in the cloner for almost a month now and still hasnt popped yet. The one clone i started with already had a tiny root ball, and is now in the flower room, its a big hearty plant with thick branches.
> ...


cool man, looks like you got an elite selection! 

you got any pictures of stuff budding?


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Crack aka ' cush ' is an Afghani maple leaf x skunk hybrid with a supposed 7 week finish time.. it responds well to being topped, i topped mine once and it has like 5-6 main tops... here a pic from another site, once lights go on in flower ill take pics of her..



Chef


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 25, 2009)

whysohigh said:


> im anxious to see what else everyone is growing also, i thought this thread would fill up quicker than it is.


So did i... ill have quite a few comin up soon!


----------



## Aeroweed (Apr 26, 2009)

Subscribing...

I brought home some clones yesterday. I wish I had seen this thread before going to the dispensary.


----------



## dagobaker (Apr 26, 2009)

its not really fair to hear everyone talk about going to buy clones locally...........here in ohio we dont have those places........... .......not fair


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 27, 2009)

They don't have them in the southeast either.

I'm jealous


----------



## andyman (May 4, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 5, 2009)

cool thread i plan on makin one of those units and becoming a stink buddy heeh ...um u do all use same nutes right .....the botanicare stuff?

o and i agree with using EC ....i of course will have no data until i get it up and running ...prlly like a month or so ...waitin for a harvest and i just moved so financially pinched hard ....love to keep reading your guys reviews tho im subscribed


----------



## thecholochef (May 5, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> cool thread i plan on makin one of those units and becoming a stink buddy heeh ...um u do all use same nutes right .....the botanicare stuff?
> 
> o and i agree with using EC ....i of course will have no data until i get it up and running ...prlly like a month or so ...waitin for a harvest and i just moved so financially pinched hard ....love to keep reading your guys reviews tho im subscribed


yea were all running the stinkbud method start to finish. i tried adding EC to the front page, but i cant edit it.. anyone know how ? anyways.. wlecome .

Chef


----------



## SOG (May 6, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> but i cant edit it.. anyone know how ?
> Chef


best way is to jump to the live chat here, find Rollitup to help you out
or ask the peps on if he is around


----------



## dvsdsm (May 6, 2009)

Ran 2 crops thru the stinkbud style setup. Using 50 gallon rubbermaid totes 15 sites each. First run Nirvana WW 2 week veg, 8 week flower , nice multiple bow yeild, 2nd run GH trainwreck 1 month veg AN Sensi 2 part bloom nutes 4 weeks left of flower now, already 6 ft tall monsters scrog'd into itself twice the buds as WW harvest with 4 weeks left, Monster stalks swallowed the 2 inch net pots, roots take up half the tote internal space just amazing, 1-1000W hps on a 4 ft light mover, 4x6 room 2 rubbermaid totes, adding a third in another week. Average 1.5p per tote, learned lesson, no more than 1 week veg, need a really easily available strain for this system ASAP, great thread BTW.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 12, 2009)

dvsdsm said:


> 2nd run GH trainwreck 1 month veg AN Sensi 2 part bloom nutes 4 weeks left of flower now, already 6 ft tall monsters scrog'd into itself twice the buds as WW harvest with 4 weeks left, Monster stalks swallowed the 2 inch net pots, roots take up half the tote internal space just amazing


I was just looking for some TW clones... Sounds like they're too much for this system? Would veg for 1 week make them about 4' during flower?


----------



## dvsdsm (May 13, 2009)

Aeroweed said:


> I was just looking for some TW clones... Sounds like they're too much for this system? Would veg for 1 week make them about 4' during flower?


Kinda hard to say would def be much shorter with only a week veg. The Kush I've ran thru dunno if bad genes or what it just didn't do it's thing in there, in soil on the other hand shit did wonderful outdoor. I've got some Cheisel and Purp #1 queuing up next after another WW batch. Still waitin on someone to bust out the stinkbud journal on some mail order indica dom strain that thrives in one of these. Then we off to the races


----------



## plantman969 (May 13, 2009)

Just my two cents but i think that the seed bank which the genetics came from is important, from seed or clones. Because say a Nirvanna WW will be different than a Soma WW which will be different than a Green House Seeds WW, All different bacckgrounds or combinations of phenos. Say Nirvanna is 60/40 indica, where another is a 40/60 or even a 50/50.

THESE ARE EXAPMELS AND IN NO WAY THE ACCTUALL FACTS. But the theory should be taken into account.


other than that this is a great fuc&ing post. two thumbs wa up.


----------



## plantman969 (May 13, 2009)

dvsdsm said:


> Kinda hard to say would def be much shorter with only a week veg. The Kush I've ran thru dunno if bad genes or what it just didn't do it's thing in there, in soil on the other hand shit did wonderful outdoor. I've got some Cheisel and Purp #1 queuing up next after another WW batch. Still waitin on someone to bust out the stinkbud journal on some mail order indica dom strain that thrives in one of these. Then we off to the races


Currently on a Cheisel grow on week 6 of veg. from big budda. I will post the info later as to the time, but i can tell you to keep the ph around 5.88-6.1 and the ec/ppm low because even at week 6 they are sitting at 750-875ppm (not sure the ec conversion) it likes the lower ppm - the higher i sat above that it seemed to stall the plant. Alo growing Super Lemon Haze GreenHouseSeeds, and a Barneys Farm Nightshade (Crazy Crazy Indica- super large leafs and great grower)


----------



## Shrike (May 13, 2009)

Plantman...keep us posted on your grows...and I'm very interested in how the Super Lemon Haze turns out. Let us know what you think of it...



plantman969 said:


> Currently on a Cheisel grow on week 6 of veg. from big budda. I will post the info later as to the time, but i can tell you to keep the ph around 5.88-6.1 and the ec/ppm low because even at week 6 they are sitting at 750-875ppm (not sure the ec conversion) it likes the lower ppm - the higher i sat above that it seemed to stall the plant. Alo growing Super Lemon Haze GreenHouseSeeds, and a Barneys Farm Nightshade (Crazy Crazy Indica- super large leafs and great grower)


----------



## deviouslikeyou (May 14, 2009)

strain: alaskan ice 
mix: indica /sativa mix
clone time: 7-10 days ( must use a heat mat) 
EC sweetspot: 1.5 for veg and up to 1.9/2.0 with flowering
stretch%: medium stretch but will always differ from pheno to pheno
flowering time: 7 weeks but again, will vary from different phenos
yield: 2.0-2.5 oz. per plant (dry)
trim difficulty: easy
general notes: with alaskan ice being dogged out on this site and some other thru reviews and whatnot, i decided to try them for myself. sure it is a new hybrid and kinda unstable but please be patient with them. know how to veg them and be on the look out for different phenos. i grabbed the momma with the more indica dominant look to her and dropped the tall lanky girls into the trash cans. after cloning her out and vegging those babies for a months time i flowered them with complete success. i use DWC tanks and of course bloom nutes, various kinds but saw good results with beastie bloomz additive as well. i kept it at 2.0 ec and changed the tanks once a week with strictly distilled water.....sometimes the ec jumped cause these girls can drink 1/2 gallon of water each day, no shit. but never got nute burn . 

i have had good success but not everyone will, i can understand that. alaskan is a strong fast plant with normal flowering time. no probs with insects or anything like that. i did have 2 plants go hermie but as a hybird and buying feminized seeds thats gonna happen. grow a momma first, grab the best of em and clone the living shit outta her. thats where your good results will come from. 

end result: i'm impressed with the smoke and that's what matters . a bowl or two is cool to go about your daily ativities with the shit eating grin on your face, pay bills, mow the grass, house work, all the normal day to day bull ya gotta do . i have some elders who have severe arthritis and they even said it does good work for them so with that, it makes me feel good to hear their comments on how it helped them , thats all the review i need to hear 
.
the initial high makes my face feel hot and flushed , active and ready to go do something fun! and to finish a blunt by myself makes me crash out on the couch too stoned to do much. too much and you'll zone to far out to function, or at least thats how i am .

very white nuggets, other than the main cola your nuggets shouldn't grow too big at all, normal size, but definately white and sugary. great bag appeal. not a skunky smell at all but kinda sweet, spicey smelling. and oh yeah, i do indoor work so it's cool for that, it maybe grew only 3 feet at the most. a very even canopy if i say so, so i would recomend it possibly for either scrog or sog fellas. 

good luck and happy growing <


----------



## thinkhigh (May 14, 2009)

deviouslikeyou said:


> strain: alaskan ice
> mix: indica /sativa mix
> clone time: 7-10 days ( must use a heat mat)
> EC sweetspot: 1.5 for veg and up to 1.9/2.0 with flowering
> ...


Nice ass reveiw, deviouslikeyou. +1


----------



## dvsdsm (May 15, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Just my two cents but i think that the seed bank which the genetics came from is important, from seed or clones. Because say a Nirvanna WW will be different than a Soma WW which will be different than a Green House Seeds WW, All different bacckgrounds or combinations of phenos. Say Nirvanna is 60/40 indica, where another is a 40/60 or even a 50/50.
> 
> THESE ARE EXAPMELS AND IN NO WAY THE ACCTUALL FACTS. But the theory should be taken into account.
> 
> ...


Very much true!
The Genetics and varied nute reqs are a huge variable in all this.

Kinda why you only wanna run 1 crop of so and so per setup, cause the nute reqs for WW and TW are alot higher threshold than say Aurora Indica or Afghan, or Cheese. I've found this out the hard way.

I am very pleased with Nirvana's WW, a very fruity Pheno I got from them. and GH's Trainwreck, chunky ass fist sized buds, and monster stalks that just consume a 2 inch net pot before final flush.


----------



## deviouslikeyou (May 15, 2009)

> I am very pleased with Nirvana's WW, a very fruity Pheno I got from them. and GH's Trainwreck, chunky ass fist sized buds, and monster stalks that just consume a 2 inch net pot before final flush


 hey bro, do share a little more on that trainwreck. i see youtube videos and i'm curious like a cat at another grow project. ..is the train that good?


----------



## dvsdsm (May 18, 2009)

Here ya go, GH Trainwreck, week 6 flower AN SENSI 2 part @ 1900ppm , PH bout 5.9 backed off the nute from the 2k's was starting to get a bit of burn after the last feeding. I'll add some more pics near harvest. Remember I ran with 50 GAL rubbermaid totes with a weather stripping for a seal for flower instead of 
fence posts. I still got em, may use them this next go round side by side just to see.


----------



## Aeroweed (May 18, 2009)

dvsdsm said:


> Here ya go, GH Trainwreck,


I thought about using a larger tote for the veg too. Looks like it worked well


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 20, 2009)

lol that looks like me bro ............i got long hair and beard too bro ....props


----------



## dregs (May 20, 2009)

as a new guy this type of info is awesome. Thanks. Subsribed and +rep


----------



## deviouslikeyou (May 20, 2009)

dvsdsm, thats a fricking beast ya got there, definately good choice to use the 50 gallon tote for her , and props for the coogi shirt man. she looks like she drinks alot and and her size? dayummm. way better than my alaskans. but hey, i got an order coming up and i am thinking of giving the train and ride.send some pics our way when ya clip her, i think we'd all like to check out some trainwreck nugs!


----------



## dvsdsm (May 21, 2009)

deviouslikeyou said:


> dvsdsm, thats a fricking beast ya got there, definately good choice to use the 50 gallon tote for her , and props for the coogi shirt man. she looks like she drinks alot and and her size? dayummm. way better than my alaskans. but hey, i got an order coming up and i am thinking of giving the train and ride.send some pics our way when ya clip her, i think we'd all like to check out some trainwreck nugs!


I'll throw up some pics this weekend. Ended up doing a partial harvest early, had some potential pest issues, so to be on the safe side went ahead and topped the canopy out, 3.2 pounds wet off 2- 50 gallon rubbermaid totes. And thats not all of it, got alot of popcorn buds that were under the canopy, gonna let it go another 2-3 weeks, expecting 3/4-1 more pound off that. 15 sites per tote, had a few get choked out by the others growth. 

Thanks for the props on tha beard and tha coogi. Gotta stay Rick Ross'n it mane, HAHA!


----------



## drjbrob (May 27, 2009)

Strain: Apollo 13 (sativa) from DNA Genetics
Type: Pure Sativa
Clone Time: 10 days give or take
Flowering Time: 8 Weeks !!!
Stretch: Very compact plant for a sativa
Yield: I got close to 1.2 oz per plant without CO2 
Trim Difficulty: Moderate.... pretty damn sticky shit 
General: 
I was thoroughly impressed with the Apollo 13 sativa pheno. I had read about it on DNAs website in the past and because of its low flowering time and plant height I decided ot give it a try. Perfect for the Stinkbud system!! im sure there is a lot of you like me who love the sativa highs but cant fit it into the 3 week schedule..... This strain solves all of those problems!! Might I also add that the botanicare nutes really bring out the intense earthy flavor! the Sweet flush is amazing. best buds i have ever tasted come from this system..... will definitely be keeping Apollo in my quiver, though I might soon be trying the Cannalope haze as well, which still has the shorter flowering time, but a little bit more stretch. Hopefully I will post pics soon once I get a decent camera....
Thanks to DNA genetics and of course, thanks to Stinkbud


----------



## alsoranmike (May 27, 2009)

drjbrob said:


> Strain: Apollo 13 (sativa) from DNA Genetics
> Type: Pure Sativa
> Clone Time: 10 days give or take
> Flowering Time: 8 Weeks !!!
> ...


Nice report, and sativa in 8 weeks.

Wow.


----------



## thecholochef (May 31, 2009)

nice report drj! great to know of another fast finishing sativa. ill have to try this one out.. thx ! keep em comin.. ill have quite a few in a few weeks



Chef


----------



## GringoLoco (May 31, 2009)

Strain: Durban Poison from Dutch Passion
Type: Sativa with a dash of Indica
Clone Time: 3-5 days
Flowering Time: 7-8 Weeks 
Stretch: Some
Yield: Between 3/4-1 oz per plant w/o CO2 
Trim Difficulty: Medium-hard, very sticky
ppm: 2200 Veg - 2700 flowering
General: This continues to be a wonderful plant to grow; she has a wonderful anise scent and nice fat colas, does very well when topped. Grew this strain in DWC first with decent results, but when I switched to the SB system (Using GH nutes), the results from clones from the same mother were visibly apparent. I then broke down and switched over to Botanicare nutes following SB's recipe to a tee and could not believe how much better she performed, almost triple the yield from the first DWC try! StinkBud Technology rocks! 
This strain has made great medicine for me as it takes sometime to build up tolerance, offers the one toke pick-me-up during the day, and a couple of rips to put me to sleep at night.


----------



## orzz (May 31, 2009)

Great idea Chef +sub +rep
When I get finished with this go round I'll post the results for ...


Purple Erkle
Purple Kush
F13
Sour Desiel
Ought to be done around the 4th of July.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 8, 2009)

Strain: ICE from Nirvana Seeds
Type: Hybrid mix
Clone Time: 5-7 days
Flowering Time: 6-8 Weeks 
Stretch: little
Yield: half oz - full oz w/o co2 Can't wait to see what it does with co2
Trim Difficulty: Very easy when wet very hard when dry
ppm: 1800veg 2200 flowering ( could be more but tips burned at 2300 ppm
General: Great looking plants and very manageable. Looking to seeing the clones in the next batch to see how they come to compare.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think I have ever even heard of anyone going over 1700 ppm and I see burn at much lower levels. I don't reccommend you go over 1000 until late in flower and well I just cant believe you are up to ppms of 3500 or even 2500 and not killing everything on that sys. I call bs..


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Jun 9, 2009)

Talisman said:


> I don't think I have ever even heard of anyone going over 1700 ppm and I see burn at much lower levels. I don't reccommend you go over 1000 until late in flower and well I just cant believe you are up to ppms of 3500 or even 2500 and not killing everything on that sys. I call bs..


Please read this thread before knocking our research. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-636.html

Once you read that come back here and re-post your statement. Are you growing with this system? If not then what are you growing in. 

You have to give us some background on what you are growing in so we can understand your statements about our ppm's being way to high!


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 9, 2009)

Talisman said:


> I don't think I have ever even heard of anyone going over 1700 ppm and I see burn at much lower levels. I don't reccommend you go over 1000 until late in flower and well I just cant believe you are up to ppms of 3500 or even 2500 and not killing everything on that sys. I call bs..


 ill take pics or videos what do you need for proof? ill calibrate my tds meter and take a reading all in one shot, i run an average of 2600ppms to 3200ppms. you must be new to this, theres lots of great info on this site for beginners. just do some searches and you can really learn a lot.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Never! Ever! Ever! heard anyone talk about PPM over 1700 much less 3500. You people must be nuts. I have seen burn with under 1100 and yes in early flower so 3500 ppm is just nuts period. Don't believe it never will. Love to see a plant that is in a ppm rez at 3500 ppm it will be dead!!! or is everyone and I mean everyone until this thread just crazy??? Don't think so... Must say it is irresponsible from my point of view to state those ppms levels on here. Plants can't survive at those levels. So unless I am wrong must say go fuck yourself for lieing and saying that shit...


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 10, 2009)

Talisman said:


> Never! Ever! Ever! heard anyone talk about PPM over 1700 much less 3500. You people must be nuts. I have seen burn with under 1100 and yes in early flower so 3500 ppm is just nuts period. Don't believe it never will. Love to see a plant that is in a ppm rez at 3500 ppm it will be dead!!! or is everyone and I mean everyone until this thread just crazy??? Don't think so... Must say it is irresponsible from my point of view to state those ppms levels on here. Plants can't survive at those levels. So unless I am wrong must say go fuck yourself for lieing and saying that shit...



Obviously you have no fucking clue about the system we are running, go do some reading, or not. i dont really care, but keep your senseless bs posts off of here. this is for people running a certain system, so please be a tard in silence. thanks


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure like you have a space system no one has ever heard about. LOLOLmyassoff. What kind of magic system plants can take 3500 ppm of nutes?? Please PLEASE tell us all. Or don't. If you don't explain then you are full of shit and well never seen any system at 3500 ppm not kill everything in it.... You are a moron is what I am thinking right now but you have the right to explain, Bet you won't....


thecholochef said:


> Obviously you have no fucking clue about the system we are running, go do some reading, or not. i dont really care, but keep your senseless bs posts off of here. this is for people running a certain system, so please be a tard in silence. thanks


----------



## disposition84 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, everyone calm down and take a smoke break = P This is a discussion forum and were all on the same side here!

I'm curious as well what leads to your specific system allowing for higher PPM? 

I experience burn with my White Label WW past much lower levels, peaking at about 13-1500 ppm during later weeks of flowering and my system, the aeroflo isn't all the different from stinks.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Ps. !!! Just how many systems do you think are out there to grow in. DUDE!!? There is basically two, thats right, TWO,2, 1-3. You can you a variety of water soiless based set ups but all are basically hydro, you know the term yes, water, no dirt! And or dirt. So which is it. Hydro, dirt, fogger, (dirtless again), edd and flow, again no dirt, areo, again just another type of hydro. Please tell us the magic system that allows for 3500 PPM... I use sprayers in tubes hydro, thats right no dirt again.... LOL Can't wait to hear what you have because no one else has ever talked about any system with 3500 PPM!!!!!


Talisman said:


> Sure like you have a space system no one has ever heard about. LOLOLmyassoff. What kind of magic system plants can take 3500 ppm of nutes?? Please PLEASE tell us all. Or don't. If you don't explain then you are full of shit and well never seen any system at 3500 ppm not kill everything in it.... You are a moron is what I am thinking right now but you have the right to explain, Bet you won't....


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

So tell us PLEASE of the magic space system. I can't find anything from stink on a new system that would allow for 3500 ppm... Ok your turn ....


Talisman said:


> Ps. !!! Just how many systems do you think are out there to grow in. DUDE!!? There is basically two, thats right, TWO,2, 1-3. You can you a variety of water soiless based set ups but all are basically hydro, you know the term yes, water, no dirt! And or dirt. So which is it. Hydro, dirt, fogger, (dirtless again), edd and flow, again no dirt, areo, again just another type of hydro. Please tell us the magic system that allows for 3500 PPM... I use sprayers in tubes hydro, thats right no dirt again.... LOL Can't wait to hear what you have because no one else has ever talked about any system with 3500 PPM!!!!!


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 10, 2009)

hahaha! you are something else. there is a thread that is over 600 pages long, go read it. im not here to explain anything to you, so once again just go back into your corner. this is not a thread to try and convince your fucking ass that 3500ppm is possible. if you look your the only person flipping out about it. when the people who are actually RUNNING the system are not. so, kindly go run into oncoming traffic.


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 10, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> hahaha! you are something else. there is a thread that is over 600 pages long, go read it. im not here to explain anything to you, so once again just go back into your corner. this is not a thread to try and convince your fucking ass that 3500ppm is possible. if you look your the only person flipping out about it. when the people who are actually RUNNING the system are not. so, kindly go run into oncoming traffic.



LMAO!


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 10, 2009)

hi all im wit the guy u started this thread stinky bud an people who know him help me out even tho it sound crazy if u read the thread you will see it been done by slowly raising the ppm to find the max for YOUR STRAIN 


but my only question is im flowering now my ppm is 1200

plant drinking all the water every two dall like 3 gallons 

do i rasie the ppm up till they drink half water the amount every two days or should i lower it im having trouble wit that


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Knew you were just giving out false information. No system supports a plant in 3500 PPM. You say thread, WHERE! hahaha. I have read them all bye t he way big mouth and never has anyone including stink advocated over 1700 ppm. You are just telling bs and that is why I am irrate about the info you post because people that don't know might actually do what your dumb ass tells them and they will kill there plants. So fuck off, I mean that in a nice way of course, and either put up or admit you are just a junkie little boy making up total TOTAL BS!!!!! 3500 PPM will KILL YOUR PLANTS people do not pay this thead any attention. Worthless people post worthless dangerous info and then as in this case don't back up their statements with anything but it is written somewhere out there so go look. LOLOL. right!!! Have read everything about PPM and once again never ever never ever has anyone ever, did you get that, NEVEREVER said go anywhere near that ppm level. Think people get it now that you are full of it.... Stay off the site or learn more before you post this nonsense... Or for the last time, PROVE IT with sources, links, where to find, this suppossed stink thread that says what magic system uses 3500 ppm..... OK enough said. Idiot 


thecholochef said:


> hahaha! you are something else. there is a thread that is over 600 pages long, go read it. im not here to explain anything to you, so once again just go back into your corner. this is not a thread to try and convince your fucking ass that 3500ppm is possible. if you look your the only person flipping out about it. when the people who are actually RUNNING the system are not. so, kindly go run into oncoming traffic.


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Jun 10, 2009)

Actually, you were given the link to the system thread... but it would appear you either can't read or are in some way incapable of following a link. But, cince Stink's been so generous and forgiving... here it is again... try to stay focused long enough this time to follow it...

StinkBud Aeroponic System <---this is the part you click on 

You can also find detailed instructions in the June issue of High Times. The reason you won't find his systems for sale anywhere is because he provides all the information anyone could need , free of charge, to build a system. They can cost all of maybe $100(generous estimate) to build and take about 2-3 hours to complete by someone with minimal hand/power tool experience. Some strains can handle extremely high ppm because of the hybrid of aeroponics and nutrient film technique. Now, if you still can't get it... I'm truly sorry for you.




Talisman said:


> Knew you were just giving out false information. No system supports a plant in 3500 PPM. You say thread, WHERE! hahaha. I have read them all bye t he way big mouth and never has anyone including stink advocated over 1700 ppm. You are just telling bs and that is why I am irrate about the info you post because people that don't know might actually do what your dumb ass tells them and they will kill there plants. So fuck off, I mean that in a nice way of course, and either put up or admit you are just a junkie little boy making up total TOTAL BS!!!!! 3500 PPM will KILL YOUR PLANTS people do not pay this thead any attention. Worthless people post worthless dangerous info and then as in this case don't back up their statements with anything but it is written somewhere out there so go look. LOLOL. right!!! Have read everything about PPM and once again never ever never ever has anyone ever, did you get that, NEVEREVER said go anywhere near that ppm level. Think people get it now that you are full of it.... Stay off the site or learn more before you post this nonsense... Or for the last time, PROVE IT with sources, links, where to find, this suppossed stink thread that says what magic system uses 3500 ppm..... OK enough said. Idiot


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Like I said a just a different and well known type of soiless hydro nft system. They are well known. No strain takes 3500 PPM Period and no one on here but you ever has spoken even stink about going that high. You don't do it and you have not done it. you make shit up so shut up moron. Find anywhere where someone including stink says 3500 ppm is the level and tell us all where that statement is written!!!! You make it up and think you can say it is not your own stupid idea but it is not anywhere but on you stupid thread here. So big mouth tell us, quote a souce and link THAT source with that info in it. Now lets see what you have to say.... Can't wait. Bet you don't say anything.... I know you won't show us where 3500 ppm is reccommended.... LOLOL. I look forward to what you say next.....!!!!!!


TokinPodPilot said:


> Actually, you were given the link to the system thread... but it would appear you either can't read or are in some way incapable of following a link. But, cince Stink's been so generous and forgiving... here it is again... try to stay focused long enough this time to follow it...
> 
> StinkBud Aeroponic System <---this is the part you click on
> 
> You can also find detailed instructions in the June issue of High Times. The reason you won't find his systems for sale anywhere is because he provides all the information anyone could need , free of charge, to build a system. They can cost all of maybe $100(generous estimate) to build and take about 2-3 hours to complete by someone with minimal hand/power tool experience. Some strains can handle extremely high ppm because of the hybrid of aeroponics and nutrient film technique. Now, if you still can't get it... I'm truly sorry for you.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 10, 2009)

Talisman... so sorry man.. all ya gotta do is open mouth and insert foot.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Found this from Stinkbud, I have to say he must be an idiot. No strain starts out at 2000 ppm in veg and no system or strain will live in 3500 ppm not his or anyones elses. So fuck off you stupid idiot. I have read everything and this is the dumbest thing anyone could ever do. Besides it killing your plants for sure, it would not be more benificial at those levels. the plants can't and don't would never need that much nutes. So good luck with your dead magic strain of cannabis no one has ever heard of. 3500 ppm is 3500 ppm in any system.... 


Talisman said:


> Like I said a just a different and well known type of soiless hydro nft system. They are well known. No strain takes 3500 PPM Period and no one on here but you ever has spoken even stink about going that high. You don't do it and you have not done it. you make shit up so shut up moron. Find anywhere where someone including stink says 3500 ppm is the level and tell us all where that statement is written!!!! You make it up and think you can say it is not your own stupid idea but it is not anywhere but on you stupid thread here. So big mouth tell us, quote a souce and link THAT source with that info in it. Now lets see what you have to say.... Can't wait. Bet you don't say anything.... I know you won't show us where 3500 ppm is reccommended.... LOLOL. I look forward to what you say next.....!!!!!!


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Stinkbuds bs "You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM. 

What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.

Every couple of days I add water. As the plants use up the nutrients you will have to add more formula. It's really too easy!

All you need is a cheap PPM meter. Stick it in the water and read the number.

Same with PH. Just put the meter in the water and it will tell you the PH. If it is below 5.8 you add PH up. If is above 5.8 you add PH down"



Talisman said:


> Found this from Stinkbud, I have to say he must be an idiot. No strain starts out at 2000 ppm in veg and no system or strain will live in 3500 ppm not his or anyones elses. So fuck off you stupid idiot. I have read everything and this is the dumbest thing anyone could ever do. Besides it killing your plants for sure, it would not be more benificial at those levels. the plants can't and don't would never need that much nutes. So good luck with your dead magic strain of cannabis no one has ever heard of. 3500 ppm is 3500 ppm in any system....


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude talisman youre a fucking idiothow long have you been growing..?and no please dont count the aero garden you bought your fugly ass gf at the mall..that doesnt count.... the stinkbud system works clean and clear....i have tested both and now im switching my entire operation to his designs and blue prints...except for the small change that my tubes will be 8.5 feet long and I will be running 4 banks of 5 to 6 tubes each back to back sharing only 2 commons rezs taking up a total canopy of roughly 120 sq feet..so please dont bash this system because all it does it make you look more and more like the feeble-minded middle schooler which you are.




Talisman said:


> Stinkbuds bs "You just fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM.
> 
> What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Look boy I made every thing I have by hand. DIY!!! And as far as bashing his sys in no way was that my intention. My statements were only for the stupid statements of a ppm at 3500. You go right ahead and put any strain you want on 2000 ppm in veg and move it right up to 3500. As if you will still have anything worth moving. Well maybe some compost. Put you sys on 3500 ppm and I hope you get what you are looking for.... Kiss em goodbye baby.......LOLOLOL


naturalhigh said:


> Dude talisman youre a fucking idiothow long have you been growing..?and no please dont count the aero garden you bought your fugly ass gf at the mall..that doesnt count.... the stinkbud system works clean and clear....i have tested both and now im switching my entire operation to his designs and blue prints...except for the small change that my tubes will be 8.5 feet long and I will be running 4 banks of 5 to 6 tubes each back to back sharing only 2 commons rezs taking up a total canopy of roughly 120 sq feet..so please dont bash this system because all it does it make you look more and more like the feeble-minded middle schooler which you are.


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Jun 10, 2009)

I would strongly suggest those of us who use this system ignore Talisman and get back to the original topic. I would contribute myself, but I am still dialing in the systems myself.

Thank you to everyone else who is contributing useful information to this thread. It's nice to see which strains are ultimately viable given the constraints of the system.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 10, 2009)

naturalhigh said:


> and no please dont count the aero garden you bought your fugly ass gf at the mall..that doesnt count....



hahahahaha! this is good shit.. Talisman, the community has voted you off the island. pack your bags and take a swim with the sharks.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 10, 2009)

Just looked at Stink shit again, That is the exact system I built all by my lonesome. Sprayers, tubes, rezes, the whole thing is almost identical except my walls are much smoother and my area is a bit smaller. But I will maintain that if you use it and put your veg plants, that he says are 3 weeks from clone up to 2000 ppm and wonder why they are sick you can just refer back to "growing ganji basics" and you will know why. No one goes to 3500 and no one uses 2000 ppm on 3 week old veg plants. Except people who want to fail fail fail... Good luck honey... I reccommend 3750ppm for seedlings and clones and then move them up to 9000ppm for flower. make sure you have the space pot strain though because it is the only one that this will work with!! Ha


Talisman said:


> Look boy I made every thing I have by hand. DIY!!! And as far as bashing his sys in no way was that my intention. My statements were only for the stupid statements of a ppm at 3500. You go right ahead and put any strain you want on 2000 ppm in veg and move it right up to 3500. As if you will still have anything worth moving. Well maybe some compost. Put you sys on 3500 ppm and I hope you get what you are looking for.... Kiss em goodbye baby.......LOLOLOL


----------



## disposition84 (Jun 10, 2009)

Man, everyone needs to just chill out, for a bunch of stoner ya'll are being way too hostile.

Do what works for you best, and just enjoy what you create. If you like using high ppms more power to you, if you use lower congrats your saving money and getting the same results.

To each his own, this is a discussion board, so maybe we get back on topic!


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 10, 2009)

yea i agree... you can use 2500 to 3000...with his setups its a whole different ball game cuz of the o2 levels and the sprayers..but as he said...its all in the plant....but i will stay within 1000 to 2000 ppm just for the lone fact that im using fucking expensive organic nutes and it would be a waist to use that much... now back to toppic...for my system compatibility i will be using the Serous seeds ak47 paradise seeds white berry and bid budda uk cheese... and clone only callie purple kush


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 14, 2009)

wow that was too much ...i also agree we ignore that so called ....person ....hehe not gonna even glorify him with usin his name ...

but i will say this i just got my stink system up and runnin and omg guys i will have a report for you in about prlly 6 weeks for BB from nirvana ,,and ice ,,,and kush also from nirvana ....i know i know i need better quality hehe but i also have northern lights from nirvana and that is actually a nice strain 

o and my old buddy use to use a mix that was so high it went right off the charts on my ppm meter and i seen some of the best lookin plants ever .....he was very good at what he did ....

i think you should take into consideration that ther are alot of diff ways this will and will not work ....and every plant is diff ........i am a stickler for about EC of like no more than 2.6 when in bloom ..so thats pretty low ..but i have seen some crazy stuff .............and i have witnessed myself ....taking plants that have no veg and placing them in bloom .......which is a jump from like 0 ppm (fresh rockwool start) to straight up bloom room .....im not sayin this is good cause they always stall a bit .....

but man dont try to know everythin ......

and i would like to congradulate stinkbud for his design ...or even if it isnt his ....for his bringin to this site for us to learn 

lol i am converting my whole system as well to this exact design ....not to say my last system dint work ...worked well ....and so do my buckets 

just the fact of the matter is this system is very nice and efficient ......i am thinkin ...omg wow ill never have to deal with coir or hydroton ...or gettin rid of old coir with roots in it .......and also the fungus gnats for some reason are not messin with the stinkbud system 

anyway that was a long rant and i would like to close with this ................

"true knowledge is knowing you know nothing at all"


----------



## whysohigh (Jun 15, 2009)

this thread started out with good intentions, every time i see theres a new post i think im going to read a new strain review, wtf?


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 15, 2009)

next two weeks i will be building an 8 foot long stink bud setup...and i already made a 103 site cloner...soo time will tell.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jun 15, 2009)

as stated on page three of this thread th ec is more reliable due to the meter calibration and a .5 meter to a .7 meter will change a ppm of 2000 on one meter to close to 2800 on another so simply understanding the ec's and the fact of running higher heat with high ppm of c02 and giving the roots the time it needs with just 02 the levels can be seen. its not some freak experiment nor a liar. i am running sour d at around 900 from clone and just turned transition to 1800 ppm at 2.5 ec i will back off if needed but if all is well i shall do as seen over and over on the stinkbud thread and in full bloom to what is needed. Im no expert but im atleast doing what im commenting on. good luck to all on there guide and grow i will post updates and results. great thread


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 15, 2009)

tryin sum Super Lemon Haze in the system..
these damn things are tall as hell but look to yeild good..

Super Lemon Haze
sativa
clones root moderately quick 7-14 days
ppm can be really high if running (I ve had it up to 2800 @ 1 point for a wk) but did great @ 2200 .
LONG stretch.
late finisher like 9-9,1/2 weeks. 
Pretty decent yeilder
strong aroma, citrus after taste, 
strong high...

PERSONAL NOTE:
really like it but they grow tall as hell!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 16, 2009)

Going on day 5 in flower at 2000ppm with my 3 week old veg plants 
(pre 98 bubba kush) and no signs of any burn. (Talisman open mouth and insert foot).


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 21, 2009)

*1. Strain : Kaia Kush ( SSH x OG )
2. Indica/Sativa : Sativa 
3. Clone Root Time : 7 - 10 days
4. PPM Sweetspot : 1500ppm ( EC 3.0 )
5. Flower Stretch % : 200%
6. Flower Time : 9 weeks
7. Yield Per Plant : Around 2 oz
8. Trim Difficulty: Easy.. 
9. General Farmers Notes : Responds well to topping/supercropping.
* * 10. End Result : At first i thought this plant was a pain in the ass and was going to get rid of her. Well, after the harvest i completely changed my mind. A interesting smell, kinda like SD. A totally clear headed high with a slight body stone to mellow you out even more. i lost the clone due to user error and am on the hunt to get her again. I would definately recommend runnning this one if you guys have access to her.



Chef
*


----------



## alsoranmike (Jul 21, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> *1. Strain : Kaia Kush ( SSH x OG )
> 2. Indica/Sativa : Sativa
> 3. Clone Root Time : 7 - 10 days
> 4. PPM Sweetspot : 1500ppm ( EC 3.0 )
> ...


Cool. Thanks for the info on this strain.

Glad this thread has come back.


----------



## StinkBud (Jul 23, 2009)

I set up a mirror to download any files you may need www.stinkbuddies.com/


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 23, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I set up a mirror to download any files you may need www.stinkbuddies.com/



Thread Moved. Happy Growing.


Chef


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey cholochef what has been your favorite to grow as far as yield and trimming ......im lookin to get a nice easy strain to work with .....something strong tho like 10 percent thc or more 

i have been running my systems ...i made 4 of em and first one i just pulled was great 

harvested like over a half lb. and only half of the plants were any good .......seems that the kush i got from nirvana takes way too long ....so basically that was a half lb. from just about half of the unit ....like i said other half was that kush and it sucked so bad i chopped em down ......very strange like a lot of leaf growth and node stacking ..but bloom took forever

o the good plants that produced were Big bud from nirvana


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Dec 12, 2010)

what happened to this thread, seemed promising.


----------



## Solar Deity (Dec 12, 2010)

*1. Strain : *Super Lemon Haze
*2. Mix: *Sativa
*3. Clone Root Time : *10-14 days: heatmat under res @ 68 degrees
*4. PPM Sweetspot : *2000 ppm, but can handle 3000 ppm
*5. Flower Stretch % : *200-300%
*6. Flower Time : *70-84 days. First sign of amber trichs starts the final 3000 ppm week before flush.
*7. Yield Per Plant : *1.5 oz per plant w/ two week perpetual setup once dialed
*8. Trim Difficulty: *Easy
*9. General Farmers Notes :* Setup pictured below. Original veg time of 3 weeks is too long for my space. Trying SOG for next 12 site run. Been growing the same clone for 18 months. Hit them with 3000 ppm for the last week, then flush for 7-10 days with RO H2O & GH FloraNectar. Cured hung upside down for 5 -8 days in 18% humidity. Jarred and burped from there. 
*10. End Result : *Taste is smooth and tangy citrus. Buzz is cerebral sativa. No ceiling to it. Harvested when trichs are all cloudy is even racy, motormouth. : ) Winner of the Cannabis Cup 08 & 09 and runner up this year. Hearty and great stinkbud strain.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Dec 13, 2010)

My next grow I ordered these beans in August ... ... Just finishing flowering my White Russian day 54 ....


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 31, 2010)

good info i want more


----------



## dafoo (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks pretty rad setup, would love to see actual pics.



Solar Deity said:


> *1. Strain : *Super Lemon Haze
> *2. Mix: *Sativa
> *3. Clone Root Time : *10-14 days: heatmat under res @ 68 degrees
> *4. PPM Sweetspot : *2000 ppm, but can handle 3000 ppm
> ...


----------



## Tiger Woods (Mar 23, 2011)

dafoo said:


> Looks pretty rad setup, would love to see actual pics.



Holy thread bump Batman!


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 11, 2011)

people should stay on topic n post strains this thread is the shit lolll apollo 13 is what im a grow


----------



## thump easy (Dec 11, 2011)

okay wait wait soil, coco, green cubes, or tundra, or airo,, i dont know if anyone want to give up nutrient reg?


----------

